# Need advice on job finding



## abison (Jul 5, 2011)

My name is Abison and I have filed my immigration papers with a registered immigration agent. I'm planning to move to NZ on skilled immigration visa. I need to find a job before i come to NZ on such a visa.. Can anyone help me with any consultants who can help me with Job finding there in NZ. I have to provide job offer letter to the immigration for my visa. Need help please...


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

I won't recommend any specific consultants or agencies, but suggest you look at seek.co.nz and trademe.co.nz/jobs to identify the companies/consultants who specialise in your occupational category, eg there are many that are IT specific.


----------



## abison (Jul 5, 2011)

i'm basically a civil engineer with 3 years of experience.. so please suggest..


----------

